# Quick money online



## deshenoi (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello!
This may be helpful to some of you, as we all wanna make a little extra money on the side. A friend tols me this and what you have to do is go to this app called YOTI, download it, register and you get a free one-month NordVPN account. This is an official accounts you can google all the info yourself to see. Once you have the account set up you can then go on to sell it. Easy 10 bucks.


----------

